# Stocks with upcoming catalysts



## tominik (22 February 2016)

Stocks with upcoming catalysts DSKX $ADBE , $WDAY , $ADSK , $ROST


----------



## Porper (22 February 2016)

tominik said:


> Stocks with upcoming catalysts DSKX $ADBE , $WDAY , $ADSK , $ROST




Could be a good thread but you need to give reasons for your picks otherwise people will just see it as an out and out ramp


----------

